# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Flyback barošanas bloks no 220V

## Vinchi

Uztaisīju Flayback augstsprieguma barošanas bloku uz 220v pēc gatavas shēmas. Shēmas layout var ielādēt  šājā lapā. Vadība ir taisīta uz mosfet draiveri IR2153 taču nedēļām ilgi šo shēmu nevar darbināt jo pretestība sāk stipri silt tad ir jāliek neliels trafiņš IR2153 barošanai. Frekvence diezgan augsta jo izejas spriegums ir praktiski plazma  :: 

Ja labi noregulē tad tranzistori nemaz nesilst.

----------


## Delfins

Kas tā par interesantu kasti? Speciāli priekš PCB likšanas tās rieviņas?

----------


## Vinchi

Kaste tiešām paredzēta priekš PCB sūtīju no ELFAs.

----------


## sharps

Lai R1 nesiltu uzliec lielaakas izkliedes jaudas rezistoru. Pie sheemaa uzdotajiem parametriem izkliedes jauda iznaak ~2,9W. Ieliec 5W rezistoru un buus ok.

----------


## Vinchi

Jau par to iedomājos bet siltuma daudzums mazāks nepaliks vienkārši tiks izkliedēts uz lielāku platību.
Viens plus varētu būt ka pretestības kāja mazāk sils un nesvilinās PCB.

Tā jau pārāk nesilst vienkārši šo te biju darbinājis aptuveni nedēļu no vietas 24/7  :: 

 Ideāli būtu uzlikt vienu mazu trafiņu IR2153 barošanai.

----------


## Mosfet

Lai nesiltu R1 to var aizvietot ar  plēves tipa kondesatoru virknē ar diodi un baro pirms lielā taisngrieža VD1. Šājā gadijumā kondesators darbojas kā reaktīva pretestība ko viegli var izrēķināt . Labāk jau būtu ja no izejas transformatora būtu atseviķš tinums kas dotu arā 12-14V un R1 izmantotu lai palaistu IR2153 nodrošinātu tai 1-2 mA palaišanu.

Vēl daži jautājumi Kāpēc tas saucās par Flayback ? manuprāt parasts pustilts.
C4 vajadzētu būt ne lielākam par 1,0 mkf bet nekādā gadijumā 22 mkF un ne elektrolīts,bet plēves.

----------


## sharps

Jaa siltuma daudzums no taa nemainaas, bet rezistors dziivos ilgaak. Taapeec jau tiek reekjinaata arii rezistoru izkliedes jaudas, kas tavaa gadiijumaa ir P=310^2/33000=2.91W, taatad njem tik 5W un buus ok.

MOSFET tas uz mainiigo komponenti tikai, bet liidzkomponentei 2.9W jaanjem veeraa tik un taa.

----------


## karloslv

> Vēl daži jautājumi Kāpēc tas saucās par Flayback ? manuprāt parasts pustilts.


 Cik sapratu, flyback te neattiecas uz šī barokļa topoloģiju, bet gan uz to, ka tā izejā tiek slēgts parastais TV flyback trafis. Vienīgi tad jautājums - kāpēc tas ir "jāpiedzen" ar pustilta shēmu? Ja jau atpakaļgaitas transformators, tad tas tiek arī izrēķināts uz tādu režīmu. Varbūt viss strādātu labāk, ja trafi piedzītu caur vienu slēdzi vai vismaz likvidētu izejas kondensatoru? Vinchi, tas izejas kondensators ir ar kādu aprēķinu izvēlēts? Lai panāktu rezonansi? Vai izdevās?

----------


## Mosfet

Kurā vietā tur var izdalīties aktīva jauda jo nav R1?????
Vai tad uz rektīvām pretestībām izdalās kaut kāda aktīva jauda?

----------


## sharps

> Kurā vietā tur var izdalīties aktīva jauda jo nav R1?????
> Vai tad uz rektīvām pretestībām izdalās kaut kāda aktīva jauda?


 Jaa toch. sorry  ::

----------

